# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 11/15/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe this new group is hooked! Great conditions and fish holding in creeks or near deep drops made the day fun.

DSL's candy apple and some Buggs Lures is what tricked the reds today. These clients understood the need to let these fish swim for another day. Thank y'all for giving back to the bay system.


----------

